# dovii or umbee?



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok so im goin to be building a 360g in the future and im jsut playing around with some ideas. Iv been thinking either a pygo shoal or a big fish. I have always wanted a dovii, but If you could get either or which one would you get a male umbee or dovii? and there no way I could have them both in there right? its goin to be 3x2x8'. whatcha think?









almsot forgot, i was going to grow them up together. I would get them when there smaller.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

No you can't have both. In my opinion you can't go wrong with either descision. It's also my opinion that dovii look more impressive at smaller sizes, while umbees look kind of drab and uninteresting until they hit at least the 8-10 inch mark. I've never owned an umbee but I would sure like to. 
In fact I have a line on a green umbee in the near future.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

sweet, but I do damand pictures :laugh:


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

get ureself a dovii pair or a red snakehead


----------



## piscescichlid (Nov 1, 2005)

haven't had the opportunity to own a dovii or umbee but would like to own both once i have the tank space for them. but i'd go with an umbee. if you haven't seen this pic before check it out. now thats one impressive umbee

from cichlidscene


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Miro said:


> get ureself a dovii pair or a red snakehead


I agree with Miro,that's a tank that calls for a Red Snakehead. HooHAH!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

no one barely has a big male Umbee

so UMBEE


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

If you can find a male umbee, I'd definatly go for the umbee


----------



## j-roc (Nov 21, 2005)

Definately a male Umbee.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Umbee you cant go wrong i kept both whilst small an the dovi was more aggresive but the umbee was more personable.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah thats a sweet pic! i saw that goin through google once. yeah its sutchj a hard discion. do eny of you kno were u could get a male umbee that woudl ship to canada? thanx


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/order.html

i think jeff rapps ships there not sure about male Umbie but you could get juvies for 15...


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

Dovii pair all the way


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> No you can't have both. In my opinion you can't go wrong with either descision. It's also my opinion that dovii look more impressive at smaller sizes, while umbees look kind of drab and uninteresting until they hit at least the 8-10 inch mark. I've never owned an umbee but I would sure like to.
> In fact I have a line on a green umbee in the near future.


Agreed completely. In the long run the umbee will be worth it, but both fish are very nice. It's a win/win decision!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

u live in canada man...want a personable fish smart big aggresive, why go for a cichlid when ure canada...find ureself a redline, those stats will be great for him...and after a year itll be bigger then any dovii or umbee will get during the course of their lives.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah iv contemplated getting a snakehead 2, its a hard choice. but even tho its a good sized tank i dont kno if it would be big enough for a full grown snakhead, even tho i kno alot of ppl put them in less.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

ask jan he says a good tank is 6 feet by 2,5 by 2,5....ures is much bigger then that...one will be very happy in a 360 gal tank 8 feet long...if ure gonna get a single fish in a 360...redlines all the way....man if i cant build my pond i will be putting two in a 8 foot by 3 foot wide by 2 foot high...u can get away with it very well man...according to me...is it 3 high or wide the tank ure building...u wont be disapointed i no im not....and i think no own whos ever owned one was disapionted...


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

oh yeah I wouild love to have a snakehead i have no worries about being disipointed :nod: . i guess it would be a good enough size. yup its going to be 3'wide and 2'tall. yeah iv always wanted one, and there easy to get here 2 :laugh: getting a dovii or umbee here is soo hard espeacialy because i live on a island so the veriety isnt soo great. so probuly snakehead it is. now i jsut have 2 decise between that or pygo's







........damnit.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

lol look man...grow a 2-3 foot snakehead...then by a schoal of big pygos..throw them in the tank....and the winner stays....hehe...why would u want a small schoal of pygos that are gonna madd skitiish and a pain in the ass to feed...u seem like a guy that wants aggresive fish...cant find more aggresive then a snakehead...even if hes alone...would take a schoal any day as breakfast


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

umbee, but im anti-dovii as it is, so i guess i may be a bit partial.

IMO festae are cooler. but the thing is, if you get umbii, i dont think that would be the BEST choice for a 360, i mean umbees can be kept in 125's and 180's, and theres little hope of any other fish in there with something along the lines of dovii and umbee. personally, i think that tank needs some rays and peacock bass


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

hmm i g2say im probuly goin to be leaning toward the redline snakehead :nod: I work aty a petstore and can get them for like $5 a pop, and getting enyhtign other than a nattereri, or a dovii or umbee is gonana cost soem good $$ because i live on a isialnd and the veriety isnt too great







, but hell i knot i cnt go wrong with a redline :laugh: thanx


----------



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd Go For Dovii I Think This Dovii Would Defo beat that Umbee Up :rasp:
View attachment 114937


----------

